# Favorite Breakfast



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

My favorite breakfast consists of applewood smoked thick cut bacon, 2-eggs over easy and 2 peices of toast. Plus a cup of coffee and sometimes homefries.

What do you other gorillas like to eat in the morning?

Jeff


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Sourdough pancakes - Weve got some sourdough that goin on ten yrs.


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

Oatmeal (made so the flakes are just done and not total mush) with peanut butter, maple syrup, and cream.

_____
rm


----------



## friendoofop (Jul 20, 2004)

I dont get to eat it often...but when I do...

2 cans of those little baby potato slices
1 dozen eggs
about a pound of steak cubes
shredded cheese of your liking (prefer marbled colby/jack for me)

all the amounts are approximate...its the idea that counts..

dump potato slices into a large pan and cook them about 3/4 done. Then, add beef cubes in with potatos. Once the steak has browned, add all 12 eggs. Scramble eggs til they're done to your liking. Melt shredded cheese over the whole mix. Ready...set...eat!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Jeff said:


> My favorite breakfast consists of applewood smoked thick cut bacon, 2-eggs over easy and 2 peices of toast. Plus a cup of coffee and sometimes homefries.
> 
> What do you other gorillas like to eat in the morning?
> 
> Jeff


You forgot the grits ....


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Jeff said:


> My favorite breakfast consists of applewood smoked thick cut bacon, 2-eggs over easy and 2 peices of toast. Plus a cup of coffee and sometimes homefries.
> 
> What do you other gorillas like to eat in the morning?
> 
> Jeff


Exactly what you said! Add a Cohiba Club and some Killer Beans coffee and you're good to go!

Applewood smoked bacon, thats good eats.


----------



## Yasha (Jan 15, 2004)

Western omelete. Rye toast with butter. Hash browns. Loaded up with black pepper and side of coffee. ummmhumm.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

I have a friend who is from England and he makes a wonderful breakfast for Boxing Day.

It consists of portions of thick slab bacon, sausage, eggs, fried bread, tomatos and the most delightful mushroom sauce. You pour the mushroom sauce over the bread. It is simply one of the best breakfasts I have ever enjoyed! 

On a more consistent note - I enjoy cream of wheat or oatmeal.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

I dont get to eat breakfast very often, but when i do, i like omelettes packed with: cheese, turkey ham, onion, mushrooms. Other breakfast i like is "chilaquiles", mexican breakfast , Is a dish with tortillas cut into pieces, tomato sauce, onions, cream, and if you want you can add some chicken. It is very good. This with a good coffee and a good orange juice


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Wetterhorn. What do you think of English bacon? My wife who is a Brit thinks its better.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Every time I go to Myrtle Beach, I try to eat myself to death at a breakfast place we go to on Sundays. Corned beef hash omelette, buttermilk pancakes, grits, bacon, sausage, and fresh fruit. I spend the rest of the day on the couch.


----------



## coppertop (Dec 29, 2003)

I make pancakes for breakfast almost every weekend I'm home. I like mine with chocolate chips, maple syrup sausage links and 3 sunny side up eggs. All covered with Dark Karo. Yummy. I will have to find some of that applewood smoked bacon. That sounds awsome.


----------



## Brandon (Dec 11, 1997)

I hardly eat them, but my favorite breakfast items have to be biscuits n gravry, or eggs benedict.


----------



## LastClick (Jan 2, 2005)

Great, thanks guys, now Im hungry....


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

man, that weight loss thread sure went to the back of the forum quick


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

<<<<<<<----- Nanners but I need 3 bunches to be truly satisfied. :w


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Too many nanners might back you up.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

And as full of it as I am that could be dangerous. :BS :BS


----------



## MattK (Jan 2, 2004)

friendoofop said:


> I dont get to eat it often...but when I do...
> 
> 2 cans of those little baby potato slices
> 1 dozen eggs
> ...


If I ate all of that, I would be plugged for a month. :SM


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Kenyan coffee with cream. 
A second Kenyan with cream along with a Monte 4 on the deck. 

Not a big fan of breakfast, normally if I'm cooking for the kids I do them bacon and eggs with toast and make a bacon, scrambled egg, toast and grape jelly sandwich for myself when I'm done feeding them.


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

If I have time, I will do a tofu scrambler with some olive oil, peppers, onions, and any other vegetables that look good. I iwll throw some hash browns on the side, and several slice of whole wheat toast with apple butter (I have been known to go through half a loaf)

On a normal morning, I will eat a bowl of Granola and soy milk. I will throw some peanut butter on top and call it a meal. I think almost anything tastes better with peanut butter.


----------



## P-Town Smokes (Jan 7, 2005)

Me and the wife spent a week at Tybee Island out side of Savannah Ga. during Christmas. Stayed at the Bed & Breakfast. This women named Rose made us Banana Foster and I tell you what, Gooooooood, I mean good. She soaks her bread in egg and cream overnight, heats up a little grease in a cast iron pan and puts the bread in too brown. In another pan she simmers Cinnamon, maple syrup and bananas and pours this over the bread and then tops it with whipped cream. This is what I call breakfast. After this, went out on the porch and lite up a Monte Tubo or a Padron with a cup of Coffee. Yeah, thats living


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

LastClick said:


> Great, thanks guys, now Im hungry....


 :tpd: I'm with Last Click here. I was just fine til I read this thread! :c

:r

I like a 3 egg omelet.......not whipped up too much. Salt, pepper, dill, chopped green onions & very sharp white cheddar. Some fresh melon on the side is nice too.


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Oh yeah! Huevos Rancheros kicks butt too.........and Eggs Benedict, when done properly is awesome!

Oh you bastages!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

hmmm eggs benedict. My wife does that really well. She makes the sauce from scratch, none of that cheese sauce crap you get in most restaurants.

I'm feelling a bit hungry now too.


----------



## MM2(SW)S (Oct 25, 2004)

I usully eat a bowl of oatmeal, a nanner, a glass of milk, and a handfull of vitamins and other supplements.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Wetterhorn. What do you think of English bacon? My wife who is a Brit thinks its better.


Well, the bacon he serves us is some of the best I have ever had! So, I would have to agree with your wife.


----------



## (909) (Jul 27, 2004)

WillyGT said:


> I dont get to eat breakfast very often, but when i do, i like omelettes packed with: cheese, turkey ham, onion, mushrooms. Other breakfast i like is "chilaquiles", mexican breakfast , Is a dish with tortillas cut into pieces, tomato sauce, onions, cream, and if you want you can add some chicken. It is very good. This with a good coffee and a good orange juice


WillyGT, I gotta say chilaquiles are awesome. If you Gorillas never had them, try them, if you like Mexican, you'll like this.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

I am a huge fan of breakfast foods. I love eggs, particulary Eggs Benedict. I love thick cut bacon, sausage, and grilled ham. I love crepes, french toast, fried french toast sticks, Belgian Waffles, and blueberry pancakes Oatmeal, grits, cream of wheat, and cream of rice are all very good. I go through large amounts of breakfast cereal (lately its been corn pops) and go to McDonald's at least twice a week for a #6 combo (+ an extra hash brown), now that I found one that opens at 5:30.

Most importanty are my morning cups of coffee, but it has to be GOOD coffee. I get OJ at McDonalds instead of their crap. If I buy coffee out it has to be a Coffee shop or 7-11; they have several decent cups of joe. I keep several vacuum packed single packages of coffee in my drawer at the office so I can make tolerable coffee at work if I am running very late. Unfortunately the water there really sucks so the coffee can only get so good there.

-Matt-


----------



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Scrambled eggs with a ton of hot sauce, preferably tabasco, thick cut bacon, and a side of shredded hash browns, with even more hot sauce, until the hash browns are literally orange lol. Good stuff!


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

I have an "eef shake" I usually have in my fight to be mo' healthy... it's made with skim milk, light OJ, Protein Whey, Organic rolled oats, flax seed oil, some berries and sometimes a half bananna. It's pretty good and a good way to start the day.

BUt as far as my favorite breakfast goes? waffles with ice cream  
-eef


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

eef said:


> I have an "eef shake" I usually have in my fight to be mo' healthy... it's made with skim milk, light OJ, Protein Whey, Organic rolled oats, flax seed oil, some berries and sometimes a half bananna. It's pretty good and a good way to start the day.
> 
> BUt as far as my favorite breakfast goes? waffles with ice cream
> -eef


Milk and OJ???? u

Although when I used to be big into lifting I would always do vanilla whey with OJ...sounds nasty but tastes pretty good. Then I would wash that down with a dozen scrambled eggs. Is that a time bomb ticking or my heart???


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Milk and OJ? OJ tends to curdle milk. How does that shake work out then?

In my post I forgot to mention sausage. There is this meat shop where I'm from, run by a Polish immigrant. They make their own sausages and other meat products. It puts Jimmy Dean to shame. u


----------



## eef (Jan 17, 2005)

yeah... I like curdeled milk... it's good.

I just put like 1/2 cup in for some fruity flavor. I dunno. Hey all I know is it's good ok?
-eef


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

eef said:


> yeah... I like curdeled milk... it's good.
> 
> I just put like 1/2 cup in for some fruity flavor. I dunno. Hey all I know is it's good ok?
> -eef


HAHA< wow, I just got a laugh out of that.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Just curious if anyone else is a fan of *pork roll* (Taylor Ham)? As far as I know its only made in the NJ, NY, PA area.

Its one of my favorite breakfast meats. Fry up some sliced pork roll to go with eggs, toast, and homefries. Very good eats. 

For those of you who aren't in the know. http://www.theporkrollstore.com/


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Just curious if anyone else is a fan of pork roll (Taylor Ham)? As far as I know its only made in the NJ, NY, PA area.
> 
> Its one of my favorite breakfast meats. Fry up some sliced pork roll to go with eggs, toast, and homefries. Very good eats.
> 
> For those of you who aren't in the know. http://www.theporkrollstore.com/


I like Blueberry panacakes, but someone stole all the syrup.

I like bacon, but somebody hoarded all of it.

I like fresh roasted Jefe coffee, but some d.b. drank two pots himself.

Fine....I'll just have a piece of dry white toast.....


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I like Blueberry panacakes, but someone stole all the syrup.
> 
> I like bacon, but somebody hoarded all of it.
> 
> ...


:tpd:

:r You couldn't write a funnier sitcom than that 15-20 minutes.


----------



## TypeO- (Jan 4, 2006)

Waffle House baby!!! Greasy eggs, toast, grits and bacon with a waffle on the side. Gotta top the waffle with pecans.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

I like eggburgers. Darn good! Scramble some eggs, fry a burger, then boom the egg-burger.



:ms NCRM


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :tpd:
> 
> :r You couldn't write a funnier sitcom than that 15-20 minutes.


Who would we get to play Bacon-Boy?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> :r You couldn't write a funnier sitcom than that 15-20 minutes.


Comedy is always funnier when you mix the truth in. :r Nice one Hog!


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

2 eggs with the yolk still runny
2 slices of lightly toasted bread
fried tomato
bacon
a glass of orange juice
A little TLC from the missus 

That would be my ideal daily breakfast... 
however after my rush out in the morning I get to have a cup of coffee, a SKIM through the classifieds and a buttered roll.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sundays I like -

2 Poached eggs on Englis Muffins
Hash Browns 
Bacon 
Glass of OJ 
Glass of Milk 

Perfect breakfast !


----------



## FpDoc77 (Nov 30, 2005)

I go for the heart attack on a plate. Two butter milk buscuits with two over easy eggs drowned in sausage gravy topped with cheaddar cheese. Side is home fries and like to dip it all in maple syrup. I dont even want to know what my cholesterol is right now.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

All time favourite breakfast... Beer, the breakfast of champions.

Otherwise... the full english... bacon, sausage, egg, beans, fried bread, black pudding, tomatoes, hash browns, toast. Maybe some fried potato or bubble'n'squeak too.

Although today, like most, it's coffee.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Lightly toasted fresh pumpernickel bagel, cream cheese, lox or sable, bermuda onion, tomato slice, Glass of OJ., fresh pot of good coffee. Hunk of muenster cheese on the side. Huge slice of my wife's cheesecake. Huge helping of my wife.

Rinse. Repeat. 

Then get dressed.


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I like an Irish Breakfast. Two egs, hashbrowns, soda bread, Bangers, Rashers, white & Black Puddings, Beans and a grilled tomato.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I like an Irish Breakfast. Two egs, hashbrowns, soda bread, Bangers, Rashers, white & Black Puddings, Beans and a grilled tomato.


Where do you get the English bacon here? My wife would kill to get English style bacon and sausage in America.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

English Bacon? Do you mean lean back bacon? Like in his picture? Unfortunately the shipping on this product is $$$$ but it is available.... Or here...

But I would have thought a local butcher would be able to get some cut for you, surely?

[Edit: I'm actually in shock that you guys don't get 'english' bacon, unless I'm missing the point and back bacon _isn't_ english bacon.]


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Where do you get the English bacon here? My wife would kill to get English style bacon and sausage in America.


Try somewhere like a Wholefoods. A lot of the regular supermarkets sell that stuff in Boston, but we have a large Irish Community here.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeff, apparently the Giant in your area has a full service 'butchers shoppe' where you can order specific cuts of meat.... maybe they could get you english/irish good bacon?


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> But I would have thought a local butcher would be able to get some cut for you, surely?


The local butcher shop and bakery are pretty much dead in America. The large supermarket chains have put them out of business.



lumpold said:


> [Edit: I'm actually in shock that you guys don't get 'english' bacon, unless I'm missing the point and back bacon _isn't_ english bacon.]


We don't get that particular cut of bacon which I refered to as english style (back bacon). We only get what you would call "streaky bacon" or canadian bacon.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> If I have time, I will do a tofu scrambler with some olive oil, peppers, onions, and any other vegetables that look good. I iwll throw some hash browns on the side, and several slice of whole wheat toast with apple butter (I have been known to go through half a loaf)
> 
> On a normal morning, I will eat a bowl of Granola and soy milk. I will throw some peanut butter on top and call it a meal. I think almost anything tastes better with peanut butter.


I put it through my Aaron-translator and this is what I came up with:If I have time, I will do a *spackle* scrambler with some olive oil, peppers, onions, and any other vegetables that look good. I iwll throw some hash browns on the side, and several slice of *crispy cardboard* with apple butter (I have been known to go through half a loaf)

 On a normal morning, I will eat a bowl of *kitty litter* and *Elmers Glue*. I will throw some peanut butter on top and call it a meal. I think almost anything tastes better with peanut butter. ​Well... maybe if the ratio of peanut butter to tofu is about a million to one.

 Just joshin' ya.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Jeff said:


> The local butcher shop and bakery are pretty much dead in America. The large supermarket chains have put them out of business.


Yeah, that happened here too (well, in my area) We used to have 3 local butchers, asda opened a butchers counter approx 10 yrs ago, and since all three butchers have shut. To add insult to injury, Asda then shut the butchers counter about a year ago. Bastages of the highest degree!



Jeff said:


> We don't get that particular cut of bacon which I refered to as english style (back bacon). We only get what you would call "streaky bacon" or canadian bacon.


You know, I like streaky bacon. But living with out back bacon? No way! I'd rather pay UK tobacco taxes than live without back bacon!

Cos I'm a nice guy, I did a Google Local for you.... I don't know how far you're willing to travel, or whether these guys could get it for you... but hey... I understand where your missus is coming from!


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

I rarely eat breakfast because it gives me the :BS 

But, I really like Eggs Benedict.... only a couple times a year though.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Anyone try *steel cut oats* as opposed to regular rolled oats? I've been trying to have a healthier breakfast by eating oatmeal with raisins & cinnamon. One day I saw a box of steel cut oatmeal and decided to try it. Not much is different except the pieces are a little smaller and roundish. Also, it is has more texture and is a bit chewier.

Good stuff for those who want a healthy breakfast.


----------



## AAlmeter (Dec 31, 1999)

Jeff said:


> Anyone try *steel cut oats* as opposed to regular rolled oats? I've been trying to have a healthier breakfast by eating oatmeal with raisins & cinnamon. One day I saw a box of steel cut oatmeal and decided to try it. Not much is different except the pieces are a little smaller and roundish. Also, it is has more texture and is a bit chewier.
> 
> Good stuff for those who want a healthy breakfast.


Is it really worth the extra 6 months?


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Anyone try *steel cut oats* as opposed to regular rolled oats? I've been trying to have a healthier breakfast by eating oatmeal with raisins & cinnamon. One day I saw a box of steel cut oatmeal and decided to try it. Not much is different except the pieces are a little smaller and roundish. Also, it is has more texture and is a bit chewier.
> 
> Good stuff for those who want a healthy breakfast.


I don't usually cook it into oatmeal .. makes a mean scottish oatcake.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

My favorite breakfast? *Cutty Sark on ice!* Oh yeah!!!!:al

Nah just kidding: I like two eggs (over easy), grits, sausage (linked or country),with a big ole glass of Florida OJ.

I love it!

ATL


----------



## oddball (Feb 14, 2006)

On most days, I am not a breakfast person. But on weekends or special occasions, I love homemade corned beef hash topped with eggs over easy. And a double espresso to match. And an extra spicy bloody mary . Or two...


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

P-Town Smokes said:


> Me and the wife spent a week at Tybee Island out side of Savannah Ga. during Christmas. Stayed at the Bed & Breakfast. This women named Rose made us Banana Foster and I tell you what, Gooooooood, I mean good. She soaks her bread in egg and cream overnight, heats up a little grease in a cast iron pan and puts the bread in too brown. In another pan she simmers Cinnamon, maple syrup and bananas and pours this over the bread and then tops it with whipped cream. This is what I call breakfast. After this, went out on the porch and lite up a Monte Tubo or a Padron with a cup of Coffee. Yeah, thats living


Oh God does that sound decadent! YUMMY!

ATL


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

when I'm at home and about to go to work: big cup of black coffee
when I'm on vacation: coffee, omelete with bacon+cheddar+tomato, side of bacon, hash browns, toast with butter.


----------



## Sir Tony (Dec 18, 2005)

Chorizo (Spicy Mexican Sausage), thick, fresh corn tortillas and eggs.


----------



## rutkus (Mar 21, 2006)

chicken fried steak and eggs, breakfast tacos, or migas.


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

Two potato, egg, and bacon taquitos,


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Croissants and jam, latte, fresh fruit, carrot juice, yogurt, fresh sliced italian cold cuts and cheese.


----------



## smitdavi (Mar 20, 2006)

Biscuits and Gravy with Bacon AND Sausage. For a close second it would have to be Frech Toast. Breakfast is my favorite meal. If I'm on the road it has to be Burger Kings Breakfast croisants (Bacon, egg, and Cheese).


David


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

steak, scrambled eggs and two buttermilk biscuits with sausage gravy on the eggs and the biscuits (with or without a complementary angioplasty)


----------



## MikeZ (Sep 23, 2005)

Monday through Friday it's ususally Quaker instant oatmeal, a fruit cup and big tumbler of Irish Breakfast Tea (by Trader Joe's). On the weekends I'll sometimes make a pot of fresh ground Killer Beans coffee, bacon, sausage and three over easy eggs where the whites are firm but the yolks are still runny. Don't forget the fresh toasted bagel or bakery bread. If we go out to a restaurant, I get a large stack of pancakes with 2 eggs over easy right on top with a side of bacon. The egg yolk takes the place of most of the syrup so I get away with using just a dab of maple.


----------



## StudentSmoker (Apr 24, 2006)

Brandon said:


> I hardly eat them, but my favorite breakfast items have to be biscuits n gravry, or eggs benedict.


You cannot beat biscuits and gravy. Especially down here at Poogan's Porch.:dr


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Been making my own version of the McMuffin. Toast an english muffin, put on an egg over-easy, a little chedder cheese, ketchup, and a butterflied sausage.

As Alton would say, "thats some good eats".


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

Southern Boy
2 biscuits and sausage gravy, 2 pieces of bacon, bowl of grits, 2 pieces of toast with blackberry jam, and a huge glass of whole milk.


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Linguisa & Eggs
Chorizo & Eggs
Eggs Benni

No particular order... just one of the three with hash browns & a large Coke. Grease, sugar, & gas all before 9am!


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Wetterhorn said:


> I have a friend who is from England and he makes a wonderful breakfast for Boxing Day.
> 
> It consists of portions of thick slab bacon, sausage, eggs, fried bread, tomatos and the most delightful mushroom sauce. You pour the mushroom sauce over the bread. It is simply one of the best breakfasts I have ever enjoyed!
> 
> On a more consistent note - I enjoy cream of wheat or oatmeal.


Classic English breakfast there-basically fry everything. a nice twist on the classic is to fry up your bacon, sausages, tomatoes and mushrooms in the same pan, then crack a few eggs over them and fry them all together, creating a plate of breakfast. very good to make for a group and then to slice up for each person!


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Baric said:


> Classic English breakfast there-basically fry everything. a nice twist on the classic is to fry up your bacon, sausages, tomatoes and mushrooms in the same pan, then crack a few eggs over them and fry them all together, creating a plate of breakfast. very good to make for a group and then to slice up for each person!


Bugger sharing it, i do one all for myself!!! 4 sausages, 4 rashers of bacon, 2 tomatoes handful of mushrooms, some black pudding and 3 eggs. Perfect when you get in from a "good" night out!!!
then of course you need to do this for all your mates too! good thing i have 4 frying pans!


----------



## Topshelf14 (Jan 18, 2006)

OilMan said:


> Southern Boy
> 2 biscuits and sausage gravy, 2 pieces of bacon, bowl of grits, 2 pieces of toast with blackberry jam, and a huge glass of whole milk.


Substitute country ham for the bacon, no toast, and add hash browns and coffee. :dr


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

caskwith said:


> Bugger sharing it, i do one all for myself!!! 4 sausages, 4 rashers of bacon, 2 tomatoes handful of mushrooms, some black pudding and 3 eggs. Perfect when you get in from a "good" night out!!!
> then of course you need to do this for all your mates too! good thing i have 4 frying pans!


Thats the idea-sounds like you watched the same episode of Jamie Oliver as i did lol.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Baric said:


> Thats the idea-sounds like you watched the same episode of Jamie Oliver as i did lol.


I did indeed, I cant stand the anoyying bugger but he has done a lot for school meals and he cooks a dam good breakfast, so he gets some respect for that!


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

That sounds great...but what is Black Pudding?


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Bobb said:


> That sounds great...but what is Black Pudding?


A type of sausage made with pigs blood, pigs fat, breadcrumbs/rusk and spices. the mixutre is put into skins and boiled, after cooling its is fried along with the bacon etc, its really nice!


----------



## chuckojr (Jun 28, 2006)

caskwith said:


> A type of sausage made with pigs blood, pigs fat, breadcrumbs/rusk and spices. the mixutre is put into skins and boiled, after cooling its is fried along with the bacon etc, its really nice!


u u u u

p.s. u


----------



## sspolv (Dec 26, 2005)

caskwith said:


> A type of sausage made with pigs blood, pigs fat, breadcrumbs/rusk and spices. the mixutre is put into skins and boiled, after cooling its is fried along with the bacon etc, its really nice!


To be truthful, I've always wanted to try blood sausage. I enjoy all sorts of weird cultural food (read: haggis), but I can never get my hands on this. Any tips on where I might be able to find it across the pond?


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

sspolv said:


> To be truthful, I've always wanted to try blood sausage. I enjoy all sorts of weird cultural food (read: haggis), but I can never get my hands on this. Any tips on where I might be able to find it across the pond?


Try a specialist food shop or something but apart from that ive no idea im afraid because it is a regional delicacy really.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

No offence to Jamie Oliver, but 1) He stole the idea of 'chef with a camper van' off my mate Dezzy. 2) He needs to be shot. 3) I've been cooking this breakfast for at least 13 years, and learnt it off my dad, who'd learnt it from his. Making it a Portuguese/South African breakfast.... :r

But anyway, lots of black pudding, lots of bacon, sausage, tomato, beans and egg all fried off in one pan is an awesome brekkie.

And as for black pudding... it's widely available in supermarkets like Morrisons and Asda.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Ah, hold on... by accross the pond, you mean in the US, don't you? No idea... like Baric said, specialist food shops, or here's a recipe.


----------



## caskwith (Apr 10, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> No offence to Jamie Oliver, but 1) He stole the idea of 'chef with a camper van' off my mate Dezzy. 2) He needs to be shot. 3) I've been cooking this breakfast for at least 13 years, and learnt it off my dad, who'd learnt it from his. Making it a Portuguese/South African breakfast.... :r
> 
> But anyway, lots of black pudding, lots of bacon, sausage, tomato, beans and egg all fried off in one pan is an awesome brekkie.
> 
> And as for black pudding... it's widely available in supermarkets like Morrisons and Asda.


Im glad you cleared that up, i hate Jamie so im glad that i can say its not his receipe!!


----------



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

An old delicacy that I have had as a kid.

Egg & Cheese Casserole:

1 doz. eggs, 1 to 2 pounds of extra or super sharp cheddar cheese, 1 stick of real butter (no magarine), 1 can of evaporated milk, salt & pepper mixed together in a large casserole dish and baked in the oven until done. Additionally some spicy hot Italian sausage links with homemade buttermilk buscuits. A cup of Joe or OJ to wash it all down. 

Now that's good eating...:dr


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

Jeff said:


> Just curious if anyone else is a fan of *pork roll* (Taylor Ham)? As far as I know its only made in the NJ, NY, PA area.
> 
> Its one of my favorite breakfast meats. Fry up some sliced pork roll to go with eggs, toast, and homefries. Very good eats.
> 
> For those of you who aren't in the know. http://www.theporkrollstore.com/


I love pork roll!!!! Awesome stuff. It most def is only made in the tri state too because I used to ship the logs of it to a buddy of mine in Cali.

Otherwise some corned beed hash with 2 sunnyside eggs on top and some home fries will get the job done.

Pork roll (taylor ham) egg and cheese on a bagel is great too.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> I like an Irish Breakfast. Two egs, hashbrowns, soda bread, Bangers, Rashers, white & Black Puddings, Beans and a grilled tomato.


Weird!... I was just at this restaurant in Cleveland Ohio (Detroit rd.)called "The Harp". And had this exact same breakfast, it was pretty good..though the fried black pudding stuff I didn't like at all.


----------

